# After Market Valvecover 06' Sentra 1.8



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

Does anyone know where I could get an After market valvecover for my 2006 Nissan Sentra 1.8SE? If you do please let me know.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

why do you need an aftermarket valve cover??? junkyards have plenty. i've never seen an aftermarket one though


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

prob wants a shiny one


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

just wanted a little flare to my engine bay, thats all... for future reference


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

paint it


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

b15chik said:


> paint it




hehe yeah but make sure its heat resistant paint not just any paint will do


----------



## Quatra05 (Oct 24, 2006)

yeah haha won't forget that


----------



## Team7-B15 (Dec 11, 2006)

take it to a paint shop or powder coating place, they would be the best for redoing your valve cover. I havent seen any aftermarket valve covers for the 1.8 yet.


----------

